# Topics > Agriculture >  Plantix, plant diagnostic app, PEAT GmbH, Hannover, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - PEAT GmbH - peat.technology 
peat.ai

Website - plantix.net

youtube.com/PlantixNet

facebook.com/Plantix

twitter.com/PlantixApp

linkedin.com/company/peat-ug-haftungsbeschränkt-

Co-founder - Pierre Munzel

Co-founder - Korbinian Hartberger

----------


## Airicist

Plantix - a plant disease diagnosis app for gardener & smallholder farmer

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Plantix is an App developed by PEAT that provides users worldwide with customized information concerning best practices, information on preventive measures and independent options for action. The App offers the possibility to send pictures of affected plants directly via smartphone and guides through an identification process to determine the plant disease in a very simple manner.

----------


## Airicist

Using deep learning to track plant diseases

Published on Jun 14, 2017




> For our NVIDIA Inception member spotlight, learn how PEAT developed a plant diagnostic app using computer vision to detect disease and enable smart farming with just a picture

----------


## Airicist

Plantix - Easy plant diagnostics on your phone

Published on Jun 22, 2017




> Plantix is a diagnostic app for farmers, gardeners and everybody working in agriculture. Whether you are a farmer interested in sustainable practice or an urban gardener loving tomatoes, the App tests your crops on diseases, pests and nutrient deficiencies with the help of a simple smartphone picture. Plantix uses image recognition and deep learning to detect more than 120 plant pests & diseases on 30 crops worldwide, on the rest we offer a regionalized ranking of most probable pathogens. 
> You get a result automatically after sending us your picture and together with your individual diagnosis you get customized options for disease combat: Plantix offers information on conventional as well as alternative options for treatment and tells you how to prevent your problem from the start. This library is available offline as well. And the best: with every picture, you help other farmers around the world, since our automated diagnosis is built on your pictures and growths with every new information sent to us. 
> 
> Plantix supports farmers in a smart agriculture that produces healthy crops and saves resources via targeted action. Plantix is the expert in your pocket!

----------

